# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Дхама в музыкальных клипах

## Aziz

Кто что скажет насчет этого клипа Маша и Медведи? Она преданная или друг преданных, или просто использовала как антураж?  :swoon:  Она очень тут похожа на Господа Чайтанью..))

----------

